# Good hedgehog foods?



## EmilyPower (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm currently feeding my hedgehog chicken soup for the cat lovers soul. I notice sometimes that her poop isn't very solid formed and is mushy and light brown but other times its solid formed like it should be. Before I was feeding her sunseed vita hedgehog food as it was what her previous owner was feeding her. When she was on that food there was never any problems with her poop. However this food is very expensive and many people don't recommend hedgehog food. I went to my vet for advice and she said she would look into a high quality hedgehog food but I haven't heard back and I'm concerned about the price this food will be. Anyone know of any good hedgehog foods?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The hedgehog food considered to be the best is Spike's Delite. You can't get it from pet stores - it needs to be ordered from independent suppliers. The ingredients are about on par with a medium-quality cat food, and it's quite expensive - $20 for a 2 pound bag.

Personally, I'd look around & try some different high quality cat foods first. You could also try adding Sunseed back in with the cat food & see if the combination keeps her poops normal. Sunseed isn't awful - I wouldn't choose to feed it, probably, but it's not a dangerous food by any means, and it can be fed in a mix, especially if it keeps her poops normal.


----------



## EmilyPower (Aug 26, 2013)

She pooped just then and it was a light brown blob and it looked like it had white discharge. However she is a female, could that mean anything bad?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The white blob is probably mucous. Mucous is likely from intestinal upset.

How long ago did you change her to chicken soup? And how quickly did you change it?


----------



## EmilyPower (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe like a couple months ago. And over a few weeks. Should I go back to the hedgehog food?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That should be long enough for her GI to adjust to the food then.

You could try adding some of the Sunseed back in or mixing in with another cat food. It is always best to have at least 2 foods in a mix. 

Another option is to try adding a little acidolphilus to her food for a couple of weeks to see if it her stool improves. Sometimes adding a little probiotic will help the flora in their gut improve and will resolve these issues.

As to your original question, there really isn't a hedgehog food out there that I would consider quality. All of the contain ingredients that aren't exactly the best. Some are better than others. You'll find veterinarians who swear hedgehogs must eat hedgehog foods, and others that agree that the hedgehog foods on the market are subpar.


----------



## GusNJulesMom (Jul 4, 2013)

My Abigail was on Mazuri hedgehog food when I got her. I started mixing in Blue Buffalo and she stopped eating the Mazuri completely. I keep looking for a second food to add in, but she hasn't liked anything else. I'm about to return the 3rd try. Don't be afraid to return something if your hedgehog won't eat it. Just save the receipt & the store should take it back.


----------

